# An attempt to clear a hobby backlog III (2015).



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is my revised 2015 list.

Key:
Unopened.
New Addition.
Assembled.
In Progress.
Complete.
Boxed Away.


Warhammer 40,000

Chimera.
Leman Russ Demolisher.
Leman Russ Demolisher.
Cadian Battleforce.
Cadin Heavy Weapon Squad.
Cadian Squad.
Cadian Platoon.

2ed Long Fang Squad.
2ed Blood Claw Squad.
2ed Grey Hunter Squad.
Land Speeder.
Land Speeder.
Tactical Squad.
Tactical Squad.
Devastator Squad. - Sold.
Terminator Squad.
Assault Squad.
Land Raider.
Land Raider Crusader.
Mk1 Whirlwind.
Mk1 Whirlwind.
Mk1 Predator.
Razorback.
Tech-Marine.
Bike Squadron.
Bike Squadron.
Command Squad. - Sold.


CSM Bike Squadron.
CSM Terminator Squad.
Chosen Squad.*
CSM Squad.*
Berzerker Squad.
Cultist Squad.+ 11*
Cultist Squad (21).*
Mk3 Predator.
Typhus.
Daemon Prince.
Plague Marines.
Plague Marines.
Possessed CSM Squad.
CSM Squad.
CSM Rhino.
Heldrake.
MaulerFiend.*
DV Helbrute.*


Necron Lord.
Warrior Squad.
Warrior Squad.

Ork Boyz (10)

Necromunda.
Escher Gang.
Delaque Gang.
Orlock Gang.

Warlord Games.
Foote (40).


Privateer Press.
Mariner Warjack.
Buccaneer Warjack.*
Buccaneer Warjack.*
Sea Dog Rifleman.*
Sea Dog Rifleman.*

Peter Pig.
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Foote (11 /19) 
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Foote (19).
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter Regiment of Lancers (6).
15mm ECW Scots Covenanter General.
15mm Wild West Outlaw Gang. (1/9).
15mm Wild West Store.

Pendraken.
Regiment of Horse (0/14).
Regiment of Horse (0/14).
Regiment of Foote (0/30).
Regiment of Foote (0/30).
Foote Command (0/3).
Warband High Elf Command (0/5).
Warband High Elf Warriors (0/25).
Warband High Elf Warriors (0/25).
Warband High Elf Archers (0/25).
Warband High Elf Knights (0/12).

Dystopian Wars.
Empire of the Blazing Sun.
Honshu Cruisers (3).
Wani Forward Deployment Base (1).

Federated States of America.
Liberty-class Heavy Battleship (1).
Boston-class Submarine (1).
Boston-class Submarine - _Submerged_ (1).
Turtle-class Assault Submarines (6).
Georgetown-class Cruisers (3).
Augusta-class Frigates (4).
Revere-class Corvettes (5).
Support Air Wings (5).

Bolt Action.
Imperial Japanese Army Rifle Squad (10).*
Type 97 Chi-Ha Medium Tank.*
Imperial Japanese Army Suicide AT Team (1).*
Imperial Japanese Army Suicide AT Team (1).*
Imperial Japanese Army Medium Machinegun Team (3).*
Imperial Japanese SNLF Rifle Squad (10).*
Imperial Japanese Army Grenadier Squad (4/12).*
Imperial Japanese Army Sniper Team (2).
Imperial Japanese Army Flamethrower Team (2).

Books.
Churchill’s Navy*
The Battle of Britain
Hornet Flight
Tank Warfare
Berlin
Stalingrad
Death on a Distant Frontier
Victory in the Falklands
Monty’s Iron Sides
The Battle for Singapore
Christmas Truce
Cockleshell Heroes
The Dam Busters
Das Reich
The Greatest Raid of All
1918
Trench Warfare
The Western Front
They Have Their Exits
The Wooden Horse
Moonless Night
Fighter Boys
First Light
Under The Wire
Armageddon
The Hitler Book
Auschwitz
The Nazis
Churchill
Surviving the Sword
Forgotten Voices of the Great War
Forgotten Voices of the Second World War
Forgotten Voices of the Holocaust
The Thin Red Line
Monte Cassino
Bomber Crew
Spitfire: Flying Legend
A Life in Secrets
National Service
Voices of Valour
The World at War
Journal
The Hardest Day
The Battle of Britain
Bomber Boys 1940-45
Five of the Few
Five of the Many
Victory Fighters
Nuremburg: Evil on Trial
The Last Days of the Reich.
Weapons of WWII
Land Girls and their Impact
In The Bunker With Hitler
Invasion 1940
Bomber Boys 1942-45
Victory Fighters
Commandant of Auschwitz
Warhammer: Chaos Child
Warhammer: Storm Warriors
D-Day
The Victors
Citizen Soldiers
The Three Musketeers
Horus Heresy: Betrayer.*
Horus Heresy: The Mark of Calth.
Horus Heresy: Vulkan Lives!
Horus Heresy: The Unremembered Empire.
Horus Heresy: Scars.
SMB: Death of Integrity
SMB: Malodrax
Pariah.
Dark Disciple
Dark Creed
Warlord: A Life of Churchill at War 1874-1945
Barefoot Soldier
Front-page WW2.
The Third Reich at War
Life in a Spitfire Squadron
The Wicked Wit of Winston Churchill
Lost Voices of the Royal Navy
With The Old Breed*
Helmet For My Pillow*
The Pacific*
Squaddie.
Beyond Band Of Brothers.
The English Civil War.
Hellfire
The Bleeding Land.
Pathfinders.
A Clash of Kings.
A Storm of Swords: Steel & Snow.
A Storm of Swords: Blood & Gold.
A Feast for Crows.
A Dance with Dragons: Dreams & Dust.
A Dance with Dragons: After the Feast.
General Sir Richard Dannatt; Leading From The Front.
The Kings Spy
My friend the mercenary
Snuff
Mrs Browns Family Handbook
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: Verily, A New Hope.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Empire Striketh Back.
William Shakespeare's Star Wars: The Jedi Doth Return.
Satan's Choice.
The King's Revenge.
Burma Railwayman: Letters of a Japanese POW.*
Star Wars. The Black Fleet Crisis Book 1: Before the Storm.
Star Wars. The Black Fleet Crisis Book 2: Shield of Lies.
Star Wars. The Black Fleet Crisis Book 3: Tyrants Test.
The New Recruit.
The New Patrol.
The New Enemy.
War Torn 1.
War Torn 2.
Killers of the King.
Warlords Gold.
The Princes Gambit.
Black Hearts.
Dunkirk: Fight to the last man.
Churchill's Secret Warriors.
The Quintinshill Conspiracy.
The Silver Spitfire.
The English Civil Wars 1640-1660.
Voices from the Napoleonic Wars.
Helmand: Diaries of frontline soldiers.
Brothers Fury.
Commando to Captain-General: The Life of Brigadier Peter Young
Tales by Japanese Soldiers.

---
Hobby objectives: 2015.
1. WarMachine Mercenaries: 15pts.
2. 40k: Chaos Space Marines: 1500pts.
6. Bolt Action Imperial Japanese Army: 1000pts.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

bloody hell!!! good luck


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Necromunda.
> Escher Gang.
> Delaque Gang.
> Orlock Gang.


Want to see that! But thats an impressive back log you got going on... I look around at my den of unpainted models... and yeah just not gonna look. Good luck to ya!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That's a _lot_ of unopened, Tawa. Do you have a spare room just for boxes of models??


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

And I thought I had a a big stack of unread books........ it pales in comparison to yours

Same with my unpainted models. Still pales in comparison. I feel so much better now.

The unfortunate thing is, you'll have most if not all of these done before I even get close to finishing mine.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I feel your pain... best wishes cause I'm in the same boat!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

fatmantis said:


> bloody hell!!! good luck





cirs85 said:


> Good luck to ya!


Cheers, I'm going to need all the luck I can get...... :laugh:



ntaw said:


> That's a _lot_ of unopened, Tawa. Do you have a spare room just for boxes of models??


Yup, conservatory, bedroom, dining room, loft and garage...... :blush:



DeathJester921 said:


> And I thought I had a a big stack of unread books........ it pales in comparison to yours
> 
> Same with my unpainted models. Still pales in comparison. I feel so much better now.
> 
> The unfortunate thing is, you'll have most if not all of these done before I even get close to finishing mine.


I've just added three more books to the pile! :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So today I completed the uniform colour and skin on all ten pairs of arms for the current IJA rifle squad I'm working on for the Army Painting Challenge - January.

I'm hoping to push for a finish of the arms tomorrow afternoon. After that it's just the heads and NCOs sword to go. _Then_ I can crack on with the sniper team! :good:


EDIT:Everything marked with a * are my priority for the year.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Second squad done.











And a shot of the whole platoon so far:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Go Tawa! You can do it! That list is more or less shorter than 2014!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

It's actually going to be getting bigger over the course of the APC :laugh:

But after that, it's time to knuckle down :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Tawa said:


> It's actually going to be getting bigger over the course of the APC :laugh:
> 
> But after that, it's time to knuckle down :good:


You say that every year mate. :laugh: but i guess we all suffer from that syndrome don't we? :crazy:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Mrs Browns Family Handbook


Something to keep your spirits up when your hobby backlog gets you down. :grin: 

Good luck with your list mate.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> You say that every year mate. :laugh: but i guess we all suffer from that syndrome don't we? :crazy:


It's awful isn't it? :laugh:



SonofVulkan said:


> Something to keep your spirits up when your hobby backlog gets you down. :grin:
> 
> Good luck with your list mate.


Cheers 

Yeah, that's probably next after I finish _Betrayer_ :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished reading Betrayer last night, and started reading Satan's Choice :good:


Miniatures-wise, I intend to re-shape the (slightly) bent track unit for the Chi-Ha tomorrow before I undercoat all the major parts for it.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Thoughts on Betrayer?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Thoughts on Betrayer?


Not too bad to be fair. I thought it was rather cool seeing the change in a rather likeable Kharn as he slowly becomes more and more of a maniac with the Nails. But then how he still pulls himself back and is able to banter with his "brother".
Angron was nifty to read about. Seeing how ultimately broken he is and how he despises being a "Lord" etc and his easy relationship with his flagships captain to the point where she can almost say, "Cool it Ron, you're being a massive tool again."
Also, whilst I still can't stand him I found that I actually despise Lorgar _less_ somehow, and I don't know why :scratchhead:


Erebus is still a massive cunt.....


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Erebus is still a


Most hated character since I was about 9 and was reading Redwall.

The worst thing is, the Heresy series is in the style of Greek Tragedies where you already know the outcome, but the telling of the story is the magic. I know that things are inevitable, but all the likeable characters dying or falling to chaos thanks to a few truly evil, insidious traitors really takes the cake.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I've started reading Burma Railwayman because I left Satan's Choice at my better half's house.....


All the parts for the Chi-Ha are undercoated and I've made a start on the green for the 3stage camo scheme :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Added on the last of the stuff to take my Japanese to 1,000pts, and have also finished off reading _Burma Railway Man_.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, that's a mighty mighty backlog. I'm glad I decided not to track my books (mainly because the OCD demons would have insisted I chucked computer games and films on there too if I was starting to include multimedia) even without the novels it's a sizeable job. I'm looking forwards to seeing how you progress.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

It's going to be a long slog, Grim.

This is my third of these Logs and it's not getting any smaller! :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, so having been to my appointment for a retinal mapping I got a decent amount of work done on the IJA tank this evening. :good:

The bulk of the work is complete on the main hull section, with a couple of minor details to finish. Progress is abound on the track sections as well as the turret/hull hatches and turret rail. As I have no glue until Friday, I cannot attach the turrets rear machine-gun and it's too fiddly to paint on it's own so that will have to wait until then. Based on the amount of work I got through today and looking at what's left to do I am confident of finishing it before my own deadline of 18:00 on the 6th for the APC. 



I have also decided to model "Fury" for when I start my US Infantry list :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So, I finished the Chi-Ha for the February slot of the APC which can be seen here and finally started the SNLF rifle squad for the March slot which can be seen here.

I'm also about halfway through reading _The Bleeding Land_. After that I really must finish off reading _Churchill's Navy_.


On a different note, I picked up five _M3A's_, a _Most Wanted_, a _StarViper_ and a _HWK_ for X-Wing last Friday. I can field 300pts of S&V now :laugh:
I also picked up - despite my hatred of purchasing second-hand books - all three volumes of the Black Fleet Crisis for Star Wars. They were in pretty good nick to be fair, and only cost me £2 each so I'll suffer just this once :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Tawa said:


> I also picked up - despite my hatred of purchasing second-hand books


Whenceforth comes this? This is surely one of life's few treasure hunting joys left to us on this mortal coil!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

It's the usual shite condition that really grates on my nerves. Books should be treated well, and folded corners, split spines from folding etc makes my blood boil :ireful2:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished reading _"The Bleeding Land"_, and started reading _"The Wicked Wit of Winston Churchill"_.

Making slow progress on this SNLF Rifle Squad as well..... :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Making slow progress on this SNLF Rifle Squad as well.....


Ha, set to remain slow if you are buried in enjoyment of churchill's crazy antics.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

_"Sometimes Churchill encountered problems with animals - notably camels, which are not the most accommodating of creatures. However, Churchill could be as obstinate as them. Edward Marsh remembered a journey to Aden when WSC, as Under-Secretary for the Colonies, asked to have a camel from the camel battery. The battery officer - deliberately? - produced one known to be bad-tempered and prone to kicking. A Somali boy later reported to the officer: "Effendi, effendi, camel kick Churchill; Churchill kick camel. Him very good camel now, effendi."_


:laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nearly finished this rifle squad. Give it an hour tomorrow and we'll be done, and have another month complete for the APC :good:

Also, started and finished reading _The New Recruit_.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SNLF Rifle Squad complete!

Now it's onto the Grenadier Squad :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great work Tawa! Chew through that backlog!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's the uniform colour done on all twelve IJA Grenadiers and a pair of suicide AT men.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So, the Grenadier Squad.......

Because I'm away from tomorrow until late on the 6th (when the April thread closes) I basically have tonight in which to:
Fully paint and attach twelve pairs of arms.
Fully paint and attach twelve heads and one Shin Gunto.

*sigh* :cray:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The IJA MMG team just dropped through the letterbox.

Now I can start on this months APC entry! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hahaha and maintain an even keel on backlog?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Something like that


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a lot of space cleared...... :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished book two of The Black Fleet Crisis. Book three here I come! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Dear oh dear Tawa, those books sure add some weight down the bottom of your list! Still, good that you are getting through them...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Dear oh dear Tawa, those books sure add some weight down the bottom of your list! Still, good that you are getting through them...


Eurgh, tell me about it. I've completely lost interest in painting recently, even my beloved IJA stuff..... 

So, I figure, get into the pile of books I've got and have a rest. :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Sounds like a case of hobby burnout. I recommend packing the whole lot away for a few weeks, getting in some other stuff like family, friends, reading, computer games and 'nothing time' and pulling them out again when you feel inspired, not guilty.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Strongly agree with Iraqiel, just came back from a month or 2 break myself. Put all my stuff in a closest so I wouldn't feel guilty about "all the money I tied up in a hobby I wasn't doing anything with". Now I'm back in full force and making good progress, having fun along the way!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Pretty much everything is boxed away at the minute. I've got Star Wars Armada on order and I intend to paint the fighters up. Maybe that will provide the jolt I need to get my IJA finished.....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

More books added to the pile :blush:


Churchill's Secret Warriors.
Black Hearts.
Dunkirk: Fight to the last man.
Warlords Gold.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooops...... :blush:

Brothers Fury.
The Quintinshill Conspiracy.
The Silver Spitfire.
The English Civil Wars 1640-1660.
Voices from the Napoleonic Wars.
Helmand: Diaries of frontline soldiers.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Tawa! I've gotta say young man, i'm very disappointed in you. Look at all these books. It's like a library in here. And all of it looks like you could learn from it, i don't see a single graphic novel, splatterpunk horror or piece of smut fiction amongst the lot. Foreshame.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a raging whore for cheap books :laugh:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Tawa said:


> I'm a raging whore for cheap books :laugh:


Tell me about it, since i've stopped working in a town with charity shops, pawn shops and CEX, my model count has vastly improved.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I can believe it! :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, since I last bothered to update this, I've dipped into "The Wicked Wit of Winston Churchill" - another chapter finished - and I've both started and finished "The Silver Spitfire".
This morning I started reading "Black Hearts" and made a small order of 15mm Wild West stuff with Peter Pig. 
When they arrive I'm going on a Western movie binge to get me painting again.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Tawa said:


> "Black Hearts"


My best mate has highly recommended this one to me, I intend to get onto it myself after this next batch of exams.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I've only read the Foreword, Prelude and Chapter 1 so far but it's already shaping up to be an interesting read.....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So I made a start. Here's the Store and the Outlaw gang undercoated and drying


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wait, what's this? TWO updates in a day!? :shok:

Laddies and Jellyspoons, I give you (in 15mm so the pictures are shite!) David "Davey" Jones, a Desperado and leader of my band of outlaws.
Make of his trousers as you will! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Tawa said:


> David "Davey" Jones


Nice one! I thought for a moment that those newspaper clippings behind him were a 'Wanted' poster and article, which could be a cool way to decorate a desperado case...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Har! :good:
I've just checked, and that tattered old newspaper is from 2008 :shok:


Painting him up took me the entire length of the movie _Unforgiven_. Being fair I was doing more film watching than painting, but I quite enjoyed myself and can't wait to get stuck into the rest of the gang!
Sadly, nothing will be done today as it's league night so my X-Wing stuff beckons!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

+++++Activate Vox-Net. All Frequency Override.++++++
+++++Confirm Authorisation.+++++
+++++Authorisation Echo Delta Five Five Nine Beta.+++++
+++++Authorisation Denied. Confirm Auhorisation.+++++
+++++Authorisation Echo Delta Five Five Nine Beta.+++++
+++++Waiting.+++++
+++++Waiting.+++++
+++++Waiting.+++++
+++++Waiting.+++++
+++++Waiting.+++++
+++++Waiting.+++++
+++++Authorisation Confirmed.+++++
+++++Relay Satellites Standing By.+++++
+++++Channels Open. Proceed.+++++

This is Brother-Captain Yuma of the battle barge Spear of Tawa, Fourteenth Captain of the Sons of Tawa, Lord-Commander of the Chapter Battle Fleet and Lord High-Admiral of the Realm of Edelia. Something is wrong. Something is very wrong. My brothers are ailing, our wards sickly and dying.
Our Medicae facilities cannot stop the contagion, it has spread across the entire Realm. In the name of the Almighty Emperor, I beseech all who may hear this transmission. Leave us. Stay away. The Edelian Cluster is damned. Stay away!

+++++Transmitting.+++++
+++++Transmission Failed.+++++
+++++Transmission Failed.+++++
+++++Transmission Failed.+++++
+++++Transmission Failed.+++++
+++++Transmission Failed.+++++
+++++Transmission Failed.+++++
+++++Transmission Failed.+++++
+++++Transmission Failed.+++++
+++++Transmission Failed.+++++


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tawa said:


> +++++Activate Vox-Net. All Frequency Override.++++++
> +++++Confirm Authorisation.+++++
> +++++Authorisation Echo Delta Five Five Nine Beta.+++++
> +++++Authorisation Denied. Confirm Auhorisation.+++++
> ...



Have you got mam-flu mate?!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Are the Sons of Tawa turning Nurglesque?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Have you got man-flu mate?!


Grandfather has not seen fit to bless me of late. I must work harder to gain his approval! :crazy:



Moriouce said:


> Are the Sons of Tawa turning Nurglesque?


See comment above...... :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice, man. Digging the wild west dudes.  What's the rules set of choice? Legends of the Old West?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sigur said:


> Nice, man. Digging the wild west dudes.  What's the rules set of choice? Legends of the Old West?


Cheers matey :good:

Yeah, Legends is the book of choice for these guys


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So yesterday copies of the following fell through the door:
Legends of the Old West; Frontier: Blood on the Plains.
Legends of the Old West: Showdown.
Legends of the High Seas.

:yahoo:



And despite the fact that today is a sad anniversary, I have tramped my way through an AT Team, and four Grenadiers for my IJA, as well as repainting one full terminator into his new Nurgle colours.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So picked up the last two units I need to get me to (just shy of) 1,000pts of IJA/SNLF yesterday. 

I also picked up the _Empires in Flames_ book, which has lost of shiny new stuff in it...... :shok:




@Logaan bought stuff he really needed for his British force, didn't you bro? :taunt:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> So picked up the last two units I need to get me to (just shy of) 1,000pts of IJA/SNLF yesterday.


Ah mate, I hate to break it to you, but 1000pts is so last year. 1250 is the new sweet spot. k:



> I also picked up the _Empires in Flames_ book, which has lost of shiny new stuff in it...... :shok:


Yeah, as if Gurkhas weren't badass enough, you can now take paratrooper Gurkhas, to give them stubborn on top of Tough Fighters and Scary Blighters. While my poor Fallschirmjager are still waiting to get access to Stubborn.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Ah mate, I hate to break it to you, but 1000pts is so last year. 1250 is the new sweet spot. k:


Maybe at some point. There's still plenty of stuff I want to add 



Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, as if Gurkhas weren't badass enough, you can now take paratrooper Gurkhas, to give them stubborn on top of Tough Fighters and Scary Blighters. While my poor Fallschirmjager are still waiting to get access to Stubborn.


Yeah, Gurkhas are fecking awesome :good:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> @Logaan bought stuff he really needed for his British force, didn't you bro? :taunt:


Quiet you :laugh:

A comedic afternoon of shopping all round, all set for renewing my Warmachine, a few bits and pieces for my Bolt Action Brits and some paints. 

Left with Betrayal at Calth, paints and an episode of low blood sugar freak out...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Quiet you :laugh:
> 
> A comedic afternoon of shopping all round, all set for renewing my Warmachine, a few bits and pieces for my Bolt Action Brits and some paints.
> 
> Left with Betrayal at Calth, paints and an episode of low blood sugar freak out...


That was fucking hilarious! You went pale and started shaking.
"Can I get two bottles of Lucozade as well please......"

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

New 2016 thread can be found here.


Thread Closed.


----------

